# Weird Queen Rearing Technique



## SDiver40 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

I'm not saying it wont work, BUT it goes against everything I have read and been taught.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

I wonder what his success rate is? That's an interesting way to do it.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

Hence the thread... I thought it was odd, but apparently that is how the guys does it... I wonder how he makes sure that the larva is right side up...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

Does it matter?


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

It's my understanding that the larva has breathing holes.. that open on the side that is face up.. So if you put them in wrong, they drown/smother... I vaguely remember that from some random video that showed a larva under a microscope after grafting..

Not sure if it's true... my eyes aren't that good... But I try not to flip the larva and make sure I lay it back down the way it was picked up... I usually get 80%+ acceptance rate on grafts with quite a few 100%...

But, I've only made a few hundred queens... So maybe it's still beginners luck...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

He's dumping them in some sort of liquid. Wouldn't you expect that to kill them too? What is that stuff? Why didn't he fill his syringe from the bottle? Can you translate that video?


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

You would think so.... Maybe they flip face up... maybe it doesn't matter and they don't care the way they are facing in the water/jelly...

No idea... I thought it was strange... *grins*


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*



sqkcrk said:


> He's dumping them in some sort of liquid. Wouldn't you expect that to kill them too? What is that stuff? Why didn't he fill his syringe from the bottle? Can you translate that video?



Looks like honey water... I'm assuming he put it in the tray to have enough water to float the larva on... Filling from the tray was probably just as simple since it was setup... I can't translate it. It was in Czech or Russian.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

From Japan, shows some up close grafting... at least pushing the larva off the chineese tool... But more interesting in the number of cells they have on their frame for Royal Jelly Production..

At least 180 cells at 3:53 in one hive ..... Wonder what their hive setup looks like to have that many cells in a hive... Most of them were capped...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADnr-ElEKlc


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

Very odd indeed. I don't see any advantage to this technique except that it may be is easier to get the larvae onto the grafting tool.

I would think the amount of stress and potential damage to the larvae, combined with te extra time and effort would make me want to go back to normal grafting

Also the liquid would have to be warmed so not to chill and/or not to over heat. 

Thanks for the video.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

A few years ago, I saw a video, exactly like this, and it included views of the cells being grafted and then how they progressed. I believe the fluid being used is warmed and diluted honey. The ones I saw were either translated or subtitled in English. My understanding is that the larvae self-orient, so they aren't likely to drown in this process. As long as they are moved into their cell cups promptly, so they don't chill, they should do fine. It does seem like a bit of extra work, just to graft. Though I hope to try it out, to see how it works.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

When the larvae is shaken out it rotates back up because of a little air bubble around each one.


----------



## hideawayranch (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*



KevinR said:


> Hence the thread... I thought it was odd, but apparently that is how the guys does it... I wonder how he makes sure that the larva is right side up...


that was my question too...


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

Grafting the normal way is a lot more easyer

www.bee-bus.com


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

Why not just harvest the larva when they float up from the cell being flooded? I could see an advantage of getting larva out of older tough comb that couldn't easily be cut back for access.

Thanks for the link Velbert.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

In another video he shows 11 caped cells out of 13 grafted. The cells look very large. 

I quite like the basic incubator with queen cells inside, shown on yet another video.

Nice find. Thanks


----------



## Nectarcollector (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

Here is the Czech translation from the posters comments. 
solution boiled water and honey-ratio 40%-med,,,,,, 60% water, the temperature about 30 Wed
@ ZamilovanyMaya carry-grafting as it is in the cell is just superstition, larva with my own twists to the correct position. Received: May - June 60-80% - from 80 to 100% in July-70-90%


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

>I'm not saying it wont work, BUT it goes against everything I have read and been taught. 

Me too.

1) they are too big
2) they might be upside down
3) how is this easier?


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

your welcome Lauri


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

That may work for them but I will still stick with grafting.

Gilman


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

Very strange indeed....
What is the name of the european hives that you always see in the utube vids....double walled
i think, and some times ganged into houses or portable trailers??

==McBee7==


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

I just found this --- I think its the same cells comming out of the cell builder..

http://youtu.be/-M4KNW-Wthw

His system might be primative, but it sure makes great queen cells...

==McBee7==


----------



## Mr_Clean (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: Wierd Queen Rearing Technique*

Google Translate: Czech to English

Title: bee in Beskids-rearing mothers larvování 

hive is almost no bees surprised me-to-the-blooming in the woods lípa.postup at larvování queen cell cell colony must be breeding kondici.je difficult to shoot and concentrate on práci.Queen Honeybee.


----------

